# Finding a lawyer



## ozziepeter (Jan 27, 2014)

G'Day All, 

English speaking lawyers in Germany are fairly common however, I am interested in finding a good commercial/contracts lawyer: any suggestions would be most welcome. 

Cheers,
Peter


----------



## expatgal (Mar 4, 2013)

ozziepeter said:


> G'Day All,
> 
> English speaking lawyers in Germany are fairly common however, I am interested in finding a good commercial/contracts lawyer: any suggestions would be most welcome.
> 
> ...


Attorney German American Lawyer - Contract and Commercial Law - International Taxation - admitted Germany and New York Urban Thier Federer & Chinnery - Law Firm | Carl- Christian Thier

I found him online, have no idea what is reputation is.
Is this allowed to post a link?


----------

